# Type o Negativ-Fan's?



## type_o (5. Februar 2012)

Ich such Type o Fans, da ich auf der Such nach seltenen Titel'n bin! 
Wer kann mir da was nennen? 
Hab schon sowas wie : >Go to sleep< gefunden, nach solchen Titeln such ich ernsthaft! 
Also EP's, oder ähnliches Material, welches nur selten ist! 
Ich habe derzeit ALLES, was man in DE an CD, oder DVD kaufen kann!

RIP Peter Steele !!! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

Ich mag einige Songs gerne, aber das weit entfernt davon, dass ich geheime Titel kenne oder so was     Wie sieht es mit Fansites, Wiki usw. aus? Oder Seiten wie Discogs Type O Negative Discography at Discogs  ? Vlt auch mal gothic-Foren durchstöbern, denn in der Szene sind die auch gern gehört.


----------



## type_o (6. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Link!  
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, besitze ich schon alles was man kaufen kann. 
Ich habe bereits Stunden mit Suche in allen mögl. Foren verbracht. Nix!  
Manchmal hat ja wer eine Filmmusik-CD oder so, da findet man auch so einiges. 
Bei youtube habe ich einige Stücke gefunden in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Interpretten, nur zieh ich da nich! Und weis auch nicht wo dieses Material her ist. 
Hät ja sein können, daß es in diesem Forum noch mehr Fans gibt. 

MfG type_o


----------

